# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  ماذا اذا انقطع الصوت فجأه من الكمبيوتر

## yassirali66

*ماذا اذا انقطع الصوت  فجأه من الكمبيوتر، ولم تعد قادرا على سماع الملفات الغنائية ولا حتى صوت  الكمبيوتر عند فتحه كما يحدث عادة، فهل المشكلة في البرامج أو الكمبيوتر  نفسه؟ 



-اضغط الماوس يمين على ايقونة جهاز الكمبيوتر
2- ادارة
3- اختر من الصفحة ادارة الاجهزة
4- تاكد من ان كرت الصوت معرف بالجهاز


اذا كان الكرت معرف تمام انتقل للخطوة التالية
1-ضغطتين على صورة السماعه التي بجوار الساعه وتاكد ان الصوت غير مكتوم
2- اذهب للوحة التحكم ثم اختر اجهزة الصوت والوسائط



ملاحظة :اذا لم تجد تعريف الصوت في الخطوة الاولى يجب عليك تثبيته وذلك عن طريق السيدي المرفق مع الجهاز الخاص بك

 هناك عدة اسباب لاختفاء الصوت فجأة من الكمبيوتر،  فقد تكون قد اخترت إسكاته بطريق الخطأ Mute

 وقد يكون السبب البرامج التي  تقوم بتشغيلها في الكمبيوتر التي تؤدي إلى اسكات النظام الصوتي·

 ولكنك  تستطيع استعادة الصوت، فقم أولا بفحص مكبر الصوت من خلال Start Control  Panel ثم الأيقونة Speaker وانقر عليها نقرتين ثم انقر على الزر Advanced  ومن النافذة الجديدة تأكد من عدم اختيار وضعية الإسكات Mute ثم قم برفع  درجة الصوت للأعلى في كافة الإعدادات التي أمامك·

 ثانيا: من النافذة  السابقة انقر على Options في أعلى اليسار، واختر Properties وتأكد من  اختيارك للوظيفة Playback بدلا من .Recording
ثالثا: أخيرا ربما كنت بحاجة إلى ترقية الدرايفر الخاص بالبطاقة الصوتية  وذلك من موقع الشركة المنتجة على الانترنت، وذلك على نوع البطاقة الصوتية  في جهازك، ربما كانت Nividia GCو Realtek إلخ·
 بعد ذلك قم بجولة في محرك  البحث لإيجاد موقع الشركة كالمحرك جوجل http://www.google.ae/  وعندما تجد عنوان الشركة المنتجة، قم بالانتقال بين الصفحات وصولا إلى نوع  البطاقة الموجودة في جهازك ومن هناك قم بتنزيل الدرايفر (أي البرنامج الذي  يجعل وندوز قادرا على تمييز البطاقة الصوتية)·                                                                                                  __________________
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اها بعد دا كله كان ما اشتغل ؟؟
                        	*

----------

